
The Hidden Price of Mindfulness Inc - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/opinion/sunday/the-hidden-price-of-mindfulness-inc.html
======
mchahn
> One company proclaims it has found the “minimum effective dose” of
> meditation that will change your life.

In the movie Something About Mary a moron, Chris Elliott, was talking about
his new product idea to compete with 7-Minute Abs. He wanted to sell 6-Minute
Abs. His traveling companion, Ben Stiller, said "what about 5-minute abs?" The
moron said (paraphrasing) "No one could get abs in 5 minutes!"

~~~
DrScump
Or the classic Jeff Goldblum line from "Annie Hall":

"I forgot my mantra."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPh59jOoiEs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPh59jOoiEs)

